# Reaction Test



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

[flash width=500 height=400:c6cb2767c5]http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/flash/reactor/reactor.swf[/flash:c6cb2767c5]


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

double shift + 4 beers= "poor reaction time, try again" :lol:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

.218...I fall right in the good range


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

.189 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

.196 grasshopper.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

.193, now all I see are little red dots everywhere! 

Update:
.161
.172
.177
.180
.192
Avg: .176


----------



## davemcs (May 2, 2002)

.19 Average

.189
.187
.178
.218
.182


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

0.177
0.151
0.166
0.168
0.19
_______

.168

:twisted:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I got 0.228


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

2 beers: 0.276


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

.177... must use more vodka.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

0.263 I blame it on OC Class tonight 

I would have rather been shot 

Scott c:


----------

